# Leftover Toro Units - 826 OE/ OTE



## Gunny Fitz (May 12, 2015)

Greetings- 

I just registered today and posted the longest New Member Intro thread in history perhaps! lol. Since I am presently seeking to buy a new unit I am looking at the Toro 826 OE (37772) because my local dealer has 2-3 of them left over and he is trying to blow them out before next season. 

*http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Snow-Blowers/Two-Stage/Pages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Max-826-OE-37772*

I pretty much like the features on this and unfortunately cant afford a top shelf Ariens at the moment- since I bought a high end new Honda Self Propelled Mower, 4 stroke Weedeater, and yesterday a new Echo PB-500T BackPack Leaf Blower - all from this same dealer! 

As stated within these Toro threads these units are discontinued and not many are out there. As we know, retail is* $999* and he is offering to let me *layaway* this one (still new in box and sold as new w warranty too) for an amazing *$700* due to my recent support for his small local business. I think its a pretty fair deal but would like your opinion none the less please?

Is there anything else out there I could look at within this price range , or maybe a TINY bit higher? Are there any problematic issues with this unit I should know about, other than all the jaded reviews on it which we all know should be taken w a grain of salt? Any info at all from you folks would be VERY much appreciated my friends! Thanks!

Gunny

PS. If bored and wish to put yourself to sleep, feel free to read my New Member Intro Thread here! :icon_whistling:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...er-intro-retired-marine-grunt.html#post627370


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

probobly won't be much difference in the 37772 you are looking at and its new replacement does the 37772 have the triggers to unlock the wheels to make turning easier


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THAT 1 will serve you well. otherwise look at the older models on CL. to see if anything trips your trigger there.:emoticon-south-park


----------

